# the unit can easily be cleaned, packed and stored as the situation demands



## Bahria

Hallo!

Wie übersetze man _Once used the unit can easily be cleaned, packed and stored as the situation demands. The only requirements for operation are a standard electrical source.?_

Vielen dank!


----------



## elroy

My try:

Nach dem Gebrauch kann das Gerät nach Bedarf mühelos gereinigt, zusammengepackt und gelagert werden. Für die Bedienung braucht man nur einen Standardstromanschluss.


----------



## Robocop

Nach Gebrauch (ohne Artikel!) kann das Gerät mühelos gereinigt, zusammengepackt und versorgt/verräumt werden (...). Für den Betrieb (nicht Bedienung!) ist einzig eine Standardstromversorgung erforderlich.

- Es ist nicht klar, worauf sich "as the situation *demands*" (wie es die Situation *erfordert*) bezieht. Ich verstehe den Sinn dieses Zusatzes nicht.
- Was ist eine "standard electrical source" (Standardstromversorgung)? 230-Volt-Netzanschluss? Irgendwelche Batterien oder Akkus? Ein 12-Volt-Netzgerät? Etc.


----------



## Sowka

Hallo allerseits 

Ich würde eher "gelagert" sagen als "versorgt oder verräumt". "Verräumen" kenne ich gar nicht..

PS: Der online-Duden schlägt "versäumen" oder "verträumen"  vor. Also ich glaube schon, dass es dieses Wort gibt, aber es scheint nicht so allgemein zu sein.


----------



## ablativ

Robocop said:


> Nach Gebrauch (ohne Artikel!) kann das Gerät mühelos gereinigt, zusammengepackt und *versorgt/verräumt* werden (...). Für den Betrieb (nicht Bedienung!) ist einzig eine Standardstromversorgung erforderlich.



"Versorgt/verräumt" sind schweizerdeutsche Ausdrücke für "weggeräumt" und werden vielleicht nicht von jedem (außerhalb der Schweiz) verstanden.


----------



## Frank78

Robocop said:


> - Was ist eine "standard electrical source" (Standardstromversorgung)? 230-Volt-Netzanschluss? Irgendwelche Batterien oder Akkus? Ein 12-Volt-Netzgerät? Etc.




Das kommt auf das Ursprungsland an. 

In Deutschland würde ich es als Netzanschluß/Netzspannung (230V) verstehen. (kein Kraftstrom - dazu paßt "standard" nicht)

Weder Spannung noch Netzstecker/-dosen sind genormt international genormt.


----------



## Robocop

Sowka said:


> Ich würde eher "gelagert" sagen als "versorgt oder verräumt". "Verräumen" kenne ich gar nicht...


Wie würde man also in Deutschland folgenden Satz ausdrücken: 
"Versorge/verräume/verstaue bitte den Staubsauger im Putzschrank."


----------



## Sowka

Hallo Robocop 

Ich würde sagen: "Tu bitte den Staubsauger in den Putzschrank!"
oder, in eher gehobener Stimmung : "Stell bitte den Staubsauger in den Putzschrank!" 

In einer Anleitung würde ich schreiben: "Dieser Staubsauger lässt sich problemlos in einem Putzschrank verstauen (oder lagern)"; je nachdem, welchen Aspekt man hervorheben wollte.


----------



## elroy

Robocop said:


> - Es ist nicht klar, worauf sich "as the situation *demands*" (wie es die Situation *erfordert*) bezieht. Ich verstehe den Sinn dieses Zusatzes nicht.


 In diesem Zusammenhang bedeutet das so viel wie "nach Bedarf".  Eventuell könnte auch "gegebenenfalls" passen.


----------



## Bahria

Hello there,

Sorry I was not here this week-end. Vielen dank fur ihre Hilfe! So die phrase wurde "_Nach Gebrauch kann das Gerät mühelos gereinigt, zusammengepackt und verräumt werden .... Für den Betrieb ist einzig eine Standardstromversorgung erforderlich_" sein.

Jetzt brauche ich "as the situation demands" ubersetzen... Was denken sie an "nach der Situation". Basically, I'd say that _as the situation demands_ means _depending on the situation_. 

Just to let you know, this is German for Germany so it has to be understood by Germans...

Thanks in advance for your help


----------



## berndf

I assume as the situation demands pertains to _packed and stored_, not to _cleaned_. In this case I suggest:
_Nach Gebrauch kann das Gerät mühelos gereinigt und den Erfordernissen entsprechend zusammengepackt und verstaut werden._

*N.B.*: I have replaced _verräumt_ by _verstaut_. In Germany you definitely *cannot* say _verräumt_! The verb exists but has a different meaning then in Switzerland. In Germany _etwas verräumen_ means: _to have put something somewhere where you won't find it again_.


----------



## elroy

berndf said:


> I assume as the situation demands pertains to _packed and stored_, not to _cleaned_.


 Why would you assume that?  In the English sentence, there's no reason to assume that it doesn't refer to all three verbs. 





> _Nach Gebrauch kann das Gerät mühelos gereinigt und den Erfordernissen entsprechend zusammengepackt und verstaut werden._


 What do you think of "nach Bedarf"?


----------



## Bahria

Ich bin der Meinung, dass _nach Bedarf_ namlich gut scheint. I stimme zu Elroy, in the English sentence it refers to the 3 verbs....

_Nach Gebrauch kann das Gerät mühelos gereinigt, zusammengepackt und verstaut werden nach Bedarf. Für den Betrieb ist einzig eine Standardstromversorgung erforderlich._

Is that good?


----------



## berndf

elroy said:


> What do you think of "nach Bedarf"?


Yes, that is fine, too. Sorry, the mentioning of "bei Bedarf" in your earlier post escaped by attention.


----------



## Bahria

Ist es _bei_ _Berdarf_ oder _nach Bedarf_? (As the situation demands)


----------



## elroy

Bahria said:


> _Nach Gebrauch kann das Gerät nach Bedarf mühelos gereinigt, zusammengepackt und verstaut werden nach Bedarf. Für den Betrieb ist einzig eine Standardstromversorgung erforderlich._


 I think the sentence flows better with "nach Bedarf" in that position. 





berndf said:


> Sorry, the mentioning of "bei Bedarf" in your earlier post escaped by attention.


 Wait, I said "nach Bedarf," not "bei Bedarf." I think both would work here, but I find "nach Bedarf" a little better (similarly, I would prefer "as needed" to "if needed" in English).


----------



## berndf

Bahria said:


> _Nach Gebrauch kann das Gerät mühelos gereinigt, zusammengepackt und verstaut werden nach Bedarf._


"Nach Bedarf" has to be prefixed to the passive verbs it applies to. Hence, depending on whether "nach Bedarf" applys also to "gereinigt" or not, either
_Nach Gebrauch kann das Gerät mühelos gereinigt und nach Bedarf zusammengepackt und verstaut werden._
or
_Nach Gebrauch kann das Gerät nach Bedarf mühelos gereinigt, zusammengepackt und verstaut werden._


----------



## berndf

elroy said:


> Wait, I said "nach Bedarf," not "bei Bedarf." I think both would work here, but I find "nach Bedarf" a little better (similarly, I would prefer "as needed" to "if needed" in English).


Sorry, my mistake.

What I don't like about this is the repetition of "nach":
_*Nach* dem Gebrauch kann das Gerät *nach* Bedarf mühelos gereinigt..._
It sounds a bit clumsy.


----------



## Bahria

I reckon this one "_Nach Gebrauch kann das Gerät nach Bedarf mühelos gereinigt, zusammengepackt und verstaut werden_" sounds better... 

Anyway, I really would like to thank you all wholeheartedly as you've been very helpful.

Thanks again,

Bahria


----------



## elroy

berndf said:


> What I don't like about this is the repetition of "nach":
> _*Nach* dem Gebrauch kann das Gerät *nach* Bedarf mühelos gereinigt..._
> It sounds a bit clumsy.


 I see.  In that case, maybe "bei" should be used for stylistic reasons.  Otherwise, perhaps the sentence could be reworded to something like "Das bereits gebrauchte Gerät kann nach Bedarf..." (if that still works in the context).


----------



## Bahria

Would_ Nach Gebrauch kann das Gerät mühelos gereinigt und bei Bedarf zusammengepackt und verstaut werden_ be correct?


----------



## berndf

There is a small difference between the two:
_nach Bedarf = as needed_
_bei Bedarf = if needed_
It is for you to decide if _bei Bedarf _is Ok.


----------



## Robocop

Bahria said:


> _Once used the unit can easily be cleaned, packed and stored as the situation demands._


Do you really *have to keep* this useless qualifying complement? If not, leave it away in the German translation. Nobody will notice that it is missing.


----------



## elroy

Bahria said:


> Would_ Nach Gebrauch kann das Gerät mühelos gereinigt und bei Bedarf zusammengepackt und verstaut werden_ be correct?


 Whatever you decide to do, you should be aware that in this version, "bei Bedarf" only refers to packing and storing the unit.


----------



## Bahria

Ok so it is defo not "_Bei Bedarf_" because what we want to say, it's that it's easy to deal with once used, whatever the needs of the clients are... What about "nach Lage der Dinge"? I'm sorry Robocop but I think that keeping this is important so that the client knows that the product is efficient whatever the situation is...


----------



## Bahria

elroy said:


> Whatever you decide to do, you should be aware that in this version, "bei Bedarf" only refers to packing and storing the unit.


 
Thanks I think it's more logical anyway...


----------



## elroy

Bahria said:


> Thanks I think it's more logical anyway...


 I disagree.  It certainly makes sense to me to say that the device can be cleaned as/if needed.  Besides, the original English sentence does not justify the exclusion.


----------



## Bahria

Hmmm  ok.... So what about "_Nach Gebrauch kann das Gerät mühelos gereinigt zusammengepackt und verstaut nach Lage der Dinge_ _werden_"


----------



## elroy

Bahria said:


> Hmmm ok.... So what about "_Nach Gebrauch kann das Gerät mühelos gereinigt zusammengepackt und verstaut nach Lage der Dinge_ _werden_"


 No.  We've already told you that whatever phrase you use to translate "as the situation demands" needs to be placed between "Gerät" and "mühelos."

And I don't know if "nach Lage der Dinge" would be suitable here.


----------



## Robocop

Bahria said:


> I'm sorry Robocop but I think that keeping this is important so that the client knows that the product is efficient whatever the situation is...


Would you say then that the device shows its efficiency particularly *after usage* when it comes to its cleaning, packing and storing?! 
Besides, the ongoing discussion about the correct position and translation of the (confusing) qualifying statement demonstrates best that it is redundant.


----------



## Bahria

Robocop said:


> Would you say then that the device shows its efficiency particularly *after usage* when it comes to its cleaning, packing and storing?!
> Besides, the ongoing discussion about the correct position and translation of the (confusing) qualifying statement demonstrates best that it is redundant.


 
I used the wrong word telling you "efficient", I'd say _handy_. Basically it's not complicated to clean it, pack it and store it after having used it, whatever the situation is... If it does not make sense at all, I can work on it tonight and come back to you tomorrow?


----------



## Cub Pilot

Die beste Übersetzung hat elroy in seinem ersten Beitrag gemacht, wobei ich nur_ zusammen gepackt _in _verpackt _ändern würde. Ansonsten ist alles sehr gut übersetzt-auch _gelagert werden!_


----------



## Sidjanga

berndf said:


> (...) *N.B.*: (...) In Germany you definitely *cannot* say _verräumt_! The verb exists but has a different meaning then in Switzerland. In Germany _etwas verräumen_ means: _to have put something somewhere where you won't find it again_.


Ich kenne _verräumen _durchaus im Sinne von _verstauen_, allerdings ausschließlich aus der Umgangssprache, so dass auch ich es in diesem Kontext sicher nicht verwenden würde.


----------



## berndf

Sigianga said:


> Ich kenne _verräumen _durchaus im Sinne von _verstauen_, allerdings ausschließlich aus der Umgangssprache, so dass auch ich es in diesem Kontext sicher nicht verwenden würde.


Du hast Recht, man liest und hört gelegendlich Dinge, wie _Lagerarbeiter verräumen Ware_. Die von mir beschriebene Bedeutung dominiert die Verwendung des Verbes allerdings in einem Maße, dass _verräumen_ im Sinne von _verstauen_ doch ungewollt komisch wirkt, auch wenn die Bedeutung im Kontext unmißverständlich ist.


----------



## Bahria

Hi there!

I hope you would not mind me answering in English. Just to thank you all warmly for your help. I love this forum, people are very eager to help and are very nice....

I am used to being insulted in other forums because my German is not very good. I appreciate your help and you being that nice. Ok... At least one sentence in German, vielen dank für ihre Hilfe, bis bald!


----------



## Sidjanga

Robocop said:


> Nach Gebrauch (ohne Artikel!) kann das Gerät mühelos gereinigt, zusammengepackt (...). (...)


Wahrscheinlich hätte ich vor "Gebrauch" auch keinen Artikel verwendet - es ist so kürzer, und klingt etwas allgemeiner - aber falsch ist doch die Verwendung des Artikels hier sicher nicht, oder etwa doch?

(wenn man wollte, könnte man bei _nach *dem *Gebrauch_ vielleicht verstehen, dass man das Gerät nur einmal verwenden kann, aber das würde dann eigentlich auch auf "nach dem Baden" zutreffen.)


----------



## berndf

Ich finde "nach dem Gebrauch" vollkommen in Ordnung.


----------



## Sidjanga

Ich auch. Eigentlich fließt der Satz damit besser als bei Weglassung des Artikels.


berndf said:


> Du hast Recht, man liest und hört gelegendlich Dinge, wie _Lagerarbeiter verräumen Ware_. Die von mir beschriebene Bedeutung dominiert die Verwendung des Verbes allerdings in einem Maße, dass _verräumen_ im Sinne von _verstauen_ doch ungewollt komisch wirkt,(...)


Meiner Erfahrung nach würde ich das nicht sagen. Ich glaube, ich habe _verräumen _noch nie selbst im Sinne von _verstauen _verwendet, aber ich habe es in dieser Bedeutung schon so oft gehört (eher bei Haushaltsangelegenheiten wie Staubsaugern etc), dass mir auch diese vollkommen normal vorkommt. Allerdings klingt es in jedem Fall (für mich; relativ) umgangssprachlich.
Übrigens habe ich gerade festgestellt, dass _verräumen _nicht im Duden steht, oder jedenfalls nicht in der elektronischen Version von 2001. 
Das Leipziger Wortschatz-Portal führt es allerdings (sehr knapp) auf: 
_Die Mitarbeiter bauen in aller Herrgottsfrühe die Stände auf, helfen bei der Einteilung und verräumen dann wieder alles_,(...)


----------



## berndf

Sigianga said:


> Ich glaube, ich habe _verräumen _noch nie selbst im Sinne von _verstauen _verwendet, aber ich habe es in dieser Bedeutung schon so oft gehört (eher bei Haushaltsangelegenheiten wie Staubsaugern etc), dass mir auch diese vollkommen normal vorkommt. Allerdings klingt es in jedem Fall (für mich; relativ) umgangssprachlich.


Nachdem ich etwas nach Verwendungen dieser Art gegooglet habe, denke ich jetzt, dass es sich nicht um Umgangssprache, sondern um _professionellen Sprachgebrauch _handelt; in etwa so wie:
_Eine Sache an einen Ort verbringen._
_Einen Krahn verfahren._
Die Verben _verbringen_ und _verfahren_ haben in der "normalen" Alltagssprache auch andere Bedeutungen.


----------



## Sidjanga

berndf said:


> Nachdem ich etwas nach Verwendungen dieser Art gegooglet habe, denke ich jetzt, dass es sich nicht um Umgangssprache, sondern um _professionellen Sprachgebrauch _handelt; (...)


Ich kenne es jedenfalls (ausschließlich) aus der Umgangssprache, in Sätzen wie _Kannste die Sachen da mal im Schrank verräumen?_ (die für mich jedenfalls sicher kein professioneller Sprachgebrauch sind ; wie auch hier). 
Ich denke, es handelt sich einfach um eine Parallelbildung zu _*ver*stauen _aus _(weg)räumen_.
Da ich es aber wirklich schon sehr oft so gehört habe, kann ich leider nicht sagen, inwiefern diese Verwendung regional ist oder sein könnte.*
_____________________________
* ich bin im Allgäu aufgewachsen, aber die Familien meiner Eltern sind aus Böhmen bzw. Schlesien


----------



## berndf

Sigianga said:


> wie auch hier).


Das sind nur 16 Hits, das sagt nicht viel. Da "im Schrank" die Suche auf die häusliche Umgebung einengt, ist auch klar, dass Du keine professionellen Kontexte bekommst. Suche mal nur nach "verräumen" und schaue die mal die ersten 100-200 Hits an. Die meisten Kontexte sind beruflich.


----------



## Sidjanga

berndf said:


> Das sind nur 16 Hits, das sagt nicht viel. Da "im Schrank" die Suche auf die häusliche Umgebung einengt, ist auch klar, dass Du keine professionellen Kontexte bekommst. (...)


Das sind auch nur Bespiele, und ich wollte damit keineswegs irgendetwas "beweisen" oder so - außer, dass es durchaus in der Umgangssprache verwendet wird, weshalb die "Einengung auf die häusliche Umgebung" willentlich und wissentlich war  (und wie gesagt kenne ich es - und sehr gut - _ausschließlich _daher, so dass mich die relativ häufige Verwendung in professionellen Zusammenhängen fast erstaunt).


----------

